# KFire HD Wallpaper?



## hotpinklimes (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm not sure if this has been asked (did scroll through messages before posting this), but is there an easy way for a tech novice to change the Fire HD 8.9 home page background from black to a nice wallpaper? I did find wallpaper apps, downloaded them, but there isn't an option (that I can find) on how to apply it to that ugly, plain black. Can anyone help, please? Much thanks! Alexajoy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do not believe the background is customizable on the Fire. . . .I've never found a way, at least.  The usual android menu options are not available.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You can if you use a launcher, but not with the carousel. I've had my new 8.9HD less than a week and already have it launchered and wallpapered, similar to my original Fire. 

Here's a good tutorial, for anyone interested:

http://www.lovemyfire.com/kindle-fire-android.html


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Steph, Thanks for posting. Just "upgraded" my Fire.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the site, Steph!


----------



## 98127284 (Jul 3, 2013)

The normal tricks of setting wallpaper don't work on Kindle Fire, even you use a third party launcher. This is because the system will forcedly replace the custom wallpaper with the original one. So you need to root you Kindle Fire to revoke the write permission of the system. Here is an article for your reference:
https://www.epubor.com/how-to-change-kindle-fire-wallpaper.html
I've tried as the tutorial says. It 100% works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

98127284 said:


> The normal tricks of setting wallpaper don't work on Kindle Fire, even you use a third party launcher. This is because the system will forcedly replace the custom wallpaper with the original one. So you need to root you Kindle Fire to revoke the write permission of the system. Here is an article for your reference:
> https://www.epubor.com/how-to-change-kindle-fire-wallpaper.html
> I've tried as the tutorial says. It 100% works.


Folks should be aware that 'rooting' the kindle is against the Terms of Service and will void your warranty. So I wouldn't do it unless the device is already out of its warranty period. (Though, realistically, I wouldn't do it anyway because the lock screen image (which is what you're showing) is so unimportant to me -- I barely notice it -- it's just a thing to get out of the way to get to whatever I want to do on the device.)

On a personal note, if you've got a Fire with 'special offers', you got a discount based on your agreeing to have the ads. I think it's kind of smarmy if you then mess with the device so you don't have to see them. It's not illegal but, in my opinion, it's wrong. Others may disagree, of course.

_Wallpaper_, to me, is the background for the icons on the tablet. As Steph points out, the carousel launcher doesn't have the option to change much but if you use a third party launcher -- which can, I believe, be used _without_ rooting the Fire -- you can, then, change the wallpaper. You need only set your fire to accept apps from 'unknown sources' and install the apps as described in the link she supplied.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> but if you use a third party launcher -- which can, I believe, be used _without_ rooting the Fire -- you can, then, change the wallpaper. You need only set your fire to accept apps from 'unknown sources' and install the apps as described in the link she supplied.


Unfortunately, a recent update removed that option. You can still use a third party launcher, but no wallpaper will stick. It's just a black background screen. I would love it if we could go back to using personal wallpaper. Rather, I gave my Fire HD to my 7 yo DD and she would love it.

In addition, everyone please note, 98127284's post about rooting the Kindle Fire only applies to the first generation Kindle Fire. (which is out of warranty)


----------

